# Advice for coyotes, don't hang out @ the rifle range.



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was at the Bountiful Lions Club rifle range when a yote walks right through the backstop of the range. The rangemaster gave the go to the guy shooting...of all calibers a .416 350 grain solid bullet. I thought end of story as he collapsed. We couldn't find him back there, not like you want to be going all over looking with bullets whizzing over your head. Apparently, he trotted off w/o so much as a limp as we went looking for him. So, if a 350 grain can't put one down, obviously a solid bullet is not optimal, I can certainly better understand some of the issue with teh 204 and other caliblers that have created issues. I don't know where he was hit, but when I hit a fox with my 7 mag from 55 yards, there was not so much as a flinch


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ahhhhhhh. Bullet placement is always the key. :roll: :O•-:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Could it be that a coyote's tissue is too soft for a solid to make any kind of considerable damage. If the placement was not right you may have gottena through-and-through shot and the coyote ran for dear life. Keep in mind that these bullets are made for very hard skined and boned animals. The resistance of these hard tissues towards the bullet is what creates damage and brings them down.

Just a thought, interesting scenario though.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ya if it wad hit the bullet went straight through. Probably still killed it though. 

I had a coyote walk in front of me one year on the shooting range by big cottonwood canyon. I was sighting in. 17 hmr and ut was dead on. The coyote took one in the chest and wad knocked to the ground. It got back up and took off. 
Proper bullet is the key . Over or under proper caliber and your asking for trouble!


----------

